# tiller bolt settings



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

Most win win risers that I have owned were 6 turns out from bottomed out...so tighten all the way down and back out 6 turns max from there


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

What riser is it


----------



## skipro (Sep 11, 2015)

Axiom +
"Bottomed, all the way down". With or without limb in place? 
6 turns is what I see or hear, seems to be the most common info, but that is not the recommendation in their manual. 
How can you confirm the correct recommendation from WiaWis? Who is a rep?


----------



## tassie_devil (Aug 15, 2018)

I can check, but I have the WNS Forged Elite and I am pretty sure there are 16 turns on the limb bolts. I suspect the Axiom + is more likely to be like the WNS than the Win & Win branded. I didn't check the default before I adjusted it, but I believe it is 8 turns in - so 8 more to go.

I maxed out my old limbs and you don't quite get all the way in before the edge of the bolt starts damaging the limb coating. Similarly with my new limbs, you can only go a couple of turns out from the default and still get a good limb fit.

The easiest way to find out is unscrew one. Count the turns out and do the same to put it back in. In terms of adjustment, I got 24lb medium limbs from 25lb OTF (at default) to about 29lb OTF.

Regards,

James


----------



## waxyjaywalker (Apr 10, 2013)

Last time a thread about acceptable turn counts, a commentator mentioned a rule of thumb for all threaded screws. It went along the lines of keeping at least the same depth of threads in the hole as the width of the bolt itself. Or was it 1.2, 1.5 width worth of thread depth... Somebody chime in? I don't clearly recall the exact ratio.

General archery tiller bolt advice over the years all seem to say never turn bolt out more than 6 turns from fully-in position.


----------



## tassie_devil (Aug 15, 2018)

Sorry Skipro - I re-read your post. In terms of safety, neither of my two sets of limbs would sit well on the riser if I went more than two turns out from default. This would still leave 6 threads on the forged elite so I consider it plenty safe in that regard. Just check if you riser has 16 threads or 6 (or some other).


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Most risers will recommend having 25-30% of the threads engaged for safely handling the load. 

My rule of thimb is under 30lbs, 25%, over 30 lbs, 30%.

I have shot this up to 54 lbs with heavy volume and no issues.

I always recommend counting how many turns you have total in your bolt from all the way in, to all the way out. 


Chris


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

skipro said:


> WinWin recurve riser.
> What is the factory setting for bolt distance or clearance for limb, or range for different, WW risers? Where does one find this info?
> I see references to max in, but since my riser has no set limit, in or out, what is the reference? Bottom of bolt contacting limb pocket of riser with no limb in pocket, or same with a limb in pocket, bolt in contact with top of limb, with limb tight against pocket? In other words, max in with or without limb?
> 
> ...


I have the same problem with my CX7. No idea where the factory setting begins or ends. 
Nick


----------



## peanut_gallery (Mar 30, 2011)

I just count how many turns it takes from fully in till the bolt comes out and go no more than half out. 

My TFT has 14ish so I go no more than 7-8 out from fully in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

chrstphr said:


> Most risers will recommend having 25-30% of the threads engaged for safely handling the load.
> 
> My rule of thimb is under 30lbs, 25%, over 30 lbs, 30%.
> 
> ...


I like this post.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

chrstphr said:


> Most risers will recommend having 25-30% of the threads engaged for safely handling the load.
> 
> My rule of thimb is under 30lbs, 25%, over 30 lbs, 30%.
> 
> ...


This makes the most sense. When setting the limb bolts these guidelines are a keeper to remember.
Nick


----------

